# Making a Switch



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey, all, new here and like that there is a place for us old farts on the forum. 

I have had a Trek Rig single speed for years but this week picked up a Stache 7 and am loving it. 

I am switching from motorcycles to MTB’s because the roads are just so dangerous now. I have been riding motorcycles for almost as long as bicycles but after the last few months I am hanging up my helmet. I took my last ride yesterday and almost got hit twice - which is such a common occurrence now that it is just expected so I have learned to ride extremely defensively. But I just do not think it is worth it any more. In my 50’s getting hit means a long recovery even wearing all the gear all the time. 

At least if I dump the Stache it will be my own fault. 

I have enjoyed a long riding career without any body damage and I am just not willing to risk it any longer. If they outlaw cell phones maybe I will buy another motorcycle. 

Anyhow, have had the Stache out a few times and I forgot how much gears make riding so much better. I still like the Rig for its simplicity, but this Stache is just a completely different level. 

Anyhow, happy to be on it and back here on the forums.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’ve been hit on the road more than a few times. First I gave up road bikes, then road running, now it’s a rare thing that I’ll even ride a mile on the road to access trails. 

Broken back, broke foot, lots of jacked up parts, all cuz of cars.

I may get hurt on my mountain bike, but it’s all me doing it 😊


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I can sympathize. Sold my gravel/road bike recently, in part to fund a new mtb frameset, but also because as I have been road riding recently, I kept thinking to myself "is this the car and texter that's going to end my life?"*everytime* being overtaken.

Taking the bike on singletrack also sucked compared to my mountain bike. I don't really dig fire roads, having so much great trail riding available to me where I live.

Mtb and road riding for 30 years now. Have been lucky, never hit by a car (except once as a bike messenger-my fault), though have randomly been shot by a pellet gun while on the road. Married with two kids, 50 yrs old, not worth the risk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Given the depressed state of both the motorcycle industry and the bike industry, one would think the industries would be massively funding some lobbying to try to make roads safer, but they industries are so small, they wouldn't make a dent in Washington anyway. I used to know dozens of people who rode motorcycles to work, and probably a dozen hard core bike commuters. Now, the dedicated motorcycle parking spaces at work, which can hold about a dozen bikes and which used to be fought over, have at most one or two, even on the nicest days. Bike commuting is way down as well. There is a bike path that runs about a mile from the parking lot, but that mile is so treacherous now that people are scared of riding to/from the path.

Both motorcycle sales and traditional road bike sales are way down. I just googled motorcycle sales for 2018, and they are worse than I even imagined. :

https://www.statista.com/topics/1305/motorcycles-in-the-us/

"Consumers in the United States bought some 472,000 motorcycles in 2017, down from about one million in 2007. Most motorcycle fans reside in California, where over 842,000 motorcycles are registered. Other popular states for motorcycles include Florida, Ohio, Pennsylvania, and New York. "

Holy smokes, motorcycle sales are off by over 50% since 2007. That's crazy. It is also significant that the US motorcycle market is now a very small fraction of the worldwide market. I guess that's why we now see a lot of Indian-made and China-made bikes.

If I lived somewhere that riding a motorcycle was safe, I'd be in heaven, because used motorcycles are dirt cheap now. I've been tempted many times to pick up an ST1300 or FJR1300 and take off for a long tour. It is incredible to me, but you can pick up a nice one of those for under $3000 now, full bags and all. When I retire in a few years, I might buy one, go for a long tour, and sell it when I return. Probably the cheapest way to see the US. Unless you get knocked off along the way.

Gravel, and ebikes are keeping the bicycle industry alive, but traditional road bike sales are way down, and traditional MTB is not much better. A lot of people along the Front Range of CO have started riding gravel bikes on the unpaved back roads rather than risk their lives on the paved roads. Fortunately, once you get outside of Denver there are a lot of dirt/gravel roads. And around here anyway, there has been a pretty big boom in ebike sales the past two years.

The dangers of road riding and the consequent dive in road bike sales has caused a bunch of road bike centuries and even week long rides to die. Road racing is also way down. And this is in CO, traditionally one of the biggest road bike riding states.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

My two motorcycles are, respectively, a ‘96 BMW R1100GS and an ‘09 BMW R1200GSA. I have ridden them all over the country. The ‘96 has 75,000 miles on it and the ‘09 has 46000 miles on it. I had other bikes as well so I have put plenty of miles on them and until the last few years it really has been golden. 

Cell phones are the downfall of society in many ways (not just distracted driving). I am seeing people become increasingly aggressive too. They seem to just not care anymore, to the point of feeling targeted a few times and I am a big guy 6’6” 250lbs, on a very tall bike. I am very visible. 

The Stache is really scratching my itch. It just does everything I want to do so well. I am really looking forward to taking it to some nicer dedicated riding areas soon.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man...I am glad I never got into Motorcycles...was not "allowed" by my mom since my dad, all his brothers, and my grandpa all had massive cycle crashes in their day...she wanted me to "break the mold"

I love the machines though..my grandpa collected and restored old Indian bikes...

and I definitely agree that drivers are getting more selfish as automation and technology allow them to be disengaged from actually being in control. That, mixed with the "it's not my fault" mentality of the day makes for a bad situation. 

I used to do bike courying in the 90's in college, so riding on the road and the hazards were an expected part of the job, but as some have mentioned, riding, and never knowing if the next car coming is the death-blow would suck. I have been wanting to get into gravel grinding, but sometimes that thought keeps me out of it


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

There's trail and gravel riding for motos too, not that I'm necessarily advocating it, but I used to do both riding a KTM EX300 and Suzuki DR350 dual sport.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> I used to do bike courying in the 90's in college, so riding on the road and the hazards were an expected part of the job


Ironically, I generally felt safe as a bike messenger (DC and Chicago 1989-1996). The experienced couriers were faster than city traffic, often passing cars. We didn't follow any traffic laws, never counting on drivers to see us, blowing red lights etc. It was safer for an experienced messenger to see the holes, traffic patterns and make our own path.

In DC 1994, a bike courier, Paul Jensen was actually stopped at an intersection, waiting for the light to change (a rare occurrence) and was hit and killed by a motorcycle running from the police.

https://www.ahalenia.com/memorial/jensen.html

I don't wait at traffic lights if I can help it. The "but you make the rest of us look bad" complaint is not valid to me when drivers (not all, but a lot) could not care less about our safety.

I don't ride road anymore, and I have witnessed two other incidents involving bikes being hit from behind while waiting for a light in the last 5 years, thankfully with minor injuries.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mlx john said:


> Ironically, I generally felt safe as a bike messenger (DC and Chicago 1989-1996). The experienced couriers were faster than city traffic, often passing cars. We didn't follow any traffic laws, never counting on drivers to see us, blowing red lights etc. It was safer for an experienced messenger to see the holes, traffic patterns and make our own path.
> 
> In DC 1994, a bike courier, Paul Jensen was actually stopped at an intersection, waiting for the light to change (a rare occurrence) and was hit and killed by a motorcycle running from the police.
> 
> ...


ya know...you are right....when I was good, I could feel the flow of traffic, spot holes, gauge pedestrian traffic etc...I think I was definitely more aware and moving quicker. It was only in C-bus, so noting like Chicago, but there were not that many of us back then, so the drivers definitely did not expect us to be there....they were less aware in that aspect...I also remember finding many short cuts between buildings, greenspaces etc that at first glance, did not look like a bike could fit into

those time also remind me of when I was younger and better at hockey...weaving though guys, dodging collisions...sometimes...seeing holes open up super quick and thinking ahead to choose multiple lines down the ice

I miss those days in a way...or maybe just miss the ignorance of youth? I could still ride that way, but would definitely not recover...


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

@RatBikeRod

Glad you're enjoying that Stache, it's a cool bike!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

RatBikeRod said:


> Hey, all, new here and like that there is a place for us old farts on the forum.
> 
> I have had a Trek Rig single speed for years but this week picked up a Stache 7 and am loving it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums and MTB/MTBR Rod. 
Anyone moving away from motorcycles for safety concerns seems very sensible to me and investing in their better odds and future isn't a small benefit.

Sounds like you got a nice bike and are going to have a great time out there. I'll bet your fitness changes up too pretty soon over your 'norm' if seat time goes from throttle to pedals. That not an insignificant advantage either for long term health, mobility and maybe even better slumber.

Ready to hear some stories and experiences so get moving !!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

honkinunit said:


> If I lived somewhere that riding a motorcycle was safe, I'd be in heaven, because used motorcycles are dirt cheap now. I've been tempted many times to pick up an ST1300 or FJR1300 and take off for a long tour. It is incredible to me, but you can pick up a nice one of those for under $3000 now, full bags and all. When I retire in a few years, I might buy one, go for a long tour, and sell it when I return. Probably the cheapest way to see the US. Unless you get knocked off along the way.


Sales down;
I wonder if the stats changed even a little bit in part due to a bunch of nicer higher tech bikes on the pre-owned market these days. As you say, they can be had at pretty tempting prices. Possibly, riders getting older and selling bikes and new/newer riders taking on used bikes.

Your idea has merit for the long range trip. Others have done that as well and I think there is a level of better sportsmanship on the highway, better scenery in rural America on 2 lane country roads more so than city commutes.
I live in a town close to 600,000 and have a 95 CB750 NH so my thrill would be one of those bigger machines that can cruise the hwy without vibrating my fingernails off. Quick, sleek comfortable and aerodynamic. Fun way to travel. 
For my needs / use and recreation I could honestly get by with CR 450 or KLR 650 or ? but this one fell into my hands a while back and it's so frigging bullet proof, I'm relaxed on that whole non finicky maint issues, costs etc....


----------



## joelhunn (Aug 23, 2009)

Sold my BMW R80 last spring and my road bike last summer. Trails only for me now. Fortunately, I live 5 miles from DuPont forest in NC, so it was an easy adjustment


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

joelhunn said:


> Sold my BMW R80 last spring and my road bike last summer. Trails only for me now. Fortunately, I live 5 miles from DuPont forest in NC, so it was an easy adjustment


I am so envious. No trails really close to me. I have to haul my bike out to trails.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gave it up about 13years ago. Like you said you almost expect to be hit. I told myself if I got scared of it I would give it up. I got scared and gave it up! Bicycles are more fun anyway.! And MTB are the most fun!


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome ratbikerod! I'm a long time motorcycle rider and still really enjoy twisty New England country roads but do some highway miles as well. I've had 'incidents' from as far back as the early 80's with drivers doing stupid things before cell phones but I agree that you need to be more aware than ever now. If I lived in the city I probably would reconsider riding motorcycles.

Just hit 60 and I MTB 3X/week...I'm lucky to have lots of great singletrack to choose from within 30 minutes of home. I've been on FS bikes since 2001. As stated, with mtbing 'its my own fault' if you crash. It's also true that you can get hurt doing this sh*t and we don't heal as fast as we used to! As the clock ticks on my focus is more on completing a ride without incidents so I can ride another day.

Enjoy the Stache!


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

sturge said:


> Welcome ratbikerod! I'm a long time motorcycle rider and still really enjoy twisty New England country roads but do some highway miles as well. I've had 'incidents' from as far back as the early 80's with drivers doing stupid things before cell phones but I agree that you need to be more aware than ever now. If I lived in the city I probably would reconsider riding motorcycles.
> 
> Just hit 60 and I MTB 3X/week...I'm lucky to have lots of great singletrack to choose from within 30 minutes of home. I've been on FS bikes since 2001. As stated, with mtbing 'its my own fault' if you crash. It's also true that you can get hurt doing this sh*t and we don't heal as fast as we used to! As the clock ticks on my focus is more on completing a ride without incidents so I can ride another day.
> 
> Enjoy the Stache!


Yea, riding in and around Dallas most of the time really does make the motorcycle a risk excercise. I rode down in Houston two years ago and swore I would never ride a motorcycle there again. It was worse than riding in Los Angles!!

I am beginning to look at it as what I can regulate and on a trail I can regulate a lot - both my stupidity and others.

I am really considering some bikepacking ideas now that I have this Stache. I did that on my BMW's and this will allow for that easily enough.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

You're alive to make the switch! Congrats!

I rode for 30yrs - mostly San Diego area. Dug Palomar Mtn, Ortega Hwy, etc. Moved to Raleigh, and gave it up 10yrs ago. 

I wasn't sure I was going to make it out alive if I kept riding.

Started mtb'g about 5yrs ago.

I miss the moto, but I really don't see it happening again.

Enjoy, and welcome!


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Ive always used the argument that if I hurt myself on the MTB it was my fault and not someone else just like others here. I have found myself riding the road bike a lot more, only out of convenience and I got talked into a century/metric century last summer. Still love the MTB and just tolerate the road bike. I do worry about every single car that passes me. Thankfully in Tulsa we have 100+ miles of legit cycling paths and I am not too proud to use them.

Glad you made the switch. I was one of those that was forbidden from motorcycles as a teen/young adult. We did ride offroad with some friends, so I can ride if I have to. 

My parents had good reason to forbid the motorcycle thing, as my mom was an xray tech at the local hospital and I grew up in Sturgis SD. I remember that mom worked a lot of call those weeks and had some pretty gruesome stories. At some point I just outgrew the motorcycle desire.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

For kicks, you can find your local velodrome, enroll in a 3X/week class, and just watch yer legs get bigger and leaner , with veins popping' out your quads like a racehorse, and a resting HR of 50 and BP so low they check you twice. That ALONE will make you never look back, you don't even have to risk yer spine by racing on the track. The whole program is just one goddam good thing for you,. You might hate it at first, but with a bit of discipline and some peer support from your fellow trainees, in the long run you will be glad for whatever wild hair that made you try. Go for it.


----------

